# Help with Pseudocode



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay, in my current college classes, we are writing fricking pseudocode. Anyone have some good links to reading to help understand the proper process for writing in pseudocode? 

For my main final project, I have to write a pseudocode, input/process/output, and chart for a currency exchange. Needing information on such a project if someone can lend a helping hand


----------



## Kreij (Nov 20, 2009)

I've found that professors/teachers are somewhat lenient when it comes to pseudocode as long as it is complete. 

http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~jdalbey/SWE/pdl_std.html
^^ Here is some documentation outlining some of the "standard" ways that people write pseudo code. (For some reason the link did not work within url tags when i edited it manually)


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 22, 2009)

Pseudocode is a logical progression of a source code from begining to end.  Simple way is to write up what the intended purpose of your program is and then logically go through your code from start to finish.

Kinda late in the semester to be writing pseudocode 
What class are you taking?  I'm in C++/Programming 1.

Thank God I don't have to take any more programming. Not my strength not interest.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Pseudocode is a logical progression of a source code from begining to end.  Simple way is to write up what the intended purpose of your program is and then logically go through your code from start to finish.
> 
> Kinda late in the semester to be writing pseudocode
> What class are you taking?  I'm in C++/Programming 1.
> ...



Just started in this class. I am in web development/design. Any help in this area would be very much appreciated Mlee!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2009)

afaik there is no fixed notation/style of pseudocode. p. is simply a form of writing that shows what your program is doing, without going into all the latest details.

p. explains the algorithm/the logic/explains what you, the programmer, thought while writing it up without all the baggage of the exact syntax


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 22, 2009)

Here's a bit of an example of what I would write for my pseudocode:

Objective: write a program that will read in values to convert into other currency values.

read in amounts wish to be converted
read in what currency being transferred from
read in what currency being transferred to
preform calculations
output to screen value in other currency

From the few lines I wrote, it's implied there will be a starting variable, as many conversion rates as you see fit(where each currency has it's own equation), and then outputting the adjusted amount to the screen.
It seems straightforward in theory, but then you have to write the code. Thats where I get hung up on the most, the syntax. Or in otherwords the programming language itself({ vs [ or : vs ; ect).

Pseudocode is just a rough outline of your code.  It should give you *Logical Structure* to use when you write your source code.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

i remember my prof explaining that is was simply a way of using english to interpret code.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks so much guys!!! I see that it is a "simple" way of explaining a program without actually showing the programming language.......Correct?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

stinger608 said:


> Thanks so much guys!!! I see that it is a "simple" way of explaining a program without actually showing the programming language.......Correct?



yea exactly. in pseudocode if you were to explain something like an if statement you would say something like...

if variable x is greater than 0 then run ...
if not then run ...


----------

